# My goats like poison hemlock



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone elses goats eat poison plants with no ill effects?

Mine eat alot of stuff that is listed on some sites as poisonous,mistletoe,lilacs,poison hemlock,nightshade and their favorite, english ivy i think is considered poison.

I have seen them eat poison hemlock last spring too, they only do it in spring when it first comes out.they may sample it when it gets bigger but dont eat much or spit it out.I have read up on this plant some because it is in our cattle pasture.I think it is most poison when the seeds mature,or maybe the seeds themselves are poison.

Have any of you lost goats to any poison plants?

I did a search on the forum but did not see much on hemlock in here,just a few posts.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I think Azaleas are the worst.

Mine go by and tear off huge chunks of Rhubarb..supposed to be poisonous, but no illnesses yet! I think the small amount they take wont really harm them, goats know better than to stand there for hours poisoning themselves..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep. they LOVE what they arent supossed to eat....

I turn my back for ONE SECOND and I see my doe out of her pen eating OLEANDER!!! I had to run after her, of course when she saw me she did a crazy ninja move and twisted around me....

A little wont hurt, just be sure they dont get too much in there systems at one time


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Not hemlock, but my goats have gotten into lilacs, wisteria, and nightshade...that's just what I know of. We have nightshade everywhere and I try to always pull it up by the roots when I see it but I can't get all of it. The goats usually only try to eat it in the fall because it is one of the last plants that's still green...and, no, they have never gotten sick from any of it.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine take a few bites then go on. i think they just don't eat enough to hurt them.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Well good to hear no illnesses yet,i wasnt worried about mine too much but i always keep an eye on the ones i see doing it for awhile.They are not eating alot of like said above.They take a few bites then move on.

Mine also eat nightshade in the fall,i just try to keep it pulled so the berries dont ripen.Its only in one pen so its easy to keep up with.


----------

